# So I told my parents.



## SummerFairy

It did not go over very well. I actually think that it's an understatement. They are very angry and disappointed with me. My Dad lost it when i told them that I wasn't raped which is what they thought first when i just blurted out that I was pregnant. 

We are going in the morning to consult with the head Pastor at our church. We spent 3 hours in prayer tonight and they sent me out to our guest appartment for the night because they don't want me around my siblings.

I cried a lot but now I just feel numb. I feel like the worst person in the world. I have brought so much shame to my family all because I wanted to see what "normal" life was like. I guess we will see what the Pastor says in the morning. We are his first appointment at 9am. I hope he takes it better than my parents.

Update in post 14.


----------



## beanzz

Wow. :o glad noone in my family is religious, that's really harsh! So sorry they didn't take it well hun :hugs: hopefully they will come around eventually.


----------



## SummerFairy

Thanks. My family is the model of religious. Think the Duggars with TV, computers, and cell phones and you have my family. I'm second of 8 kids and my youngest sibling is 1.


----------



## irmastar

wow that is just so harsh. I really hope for them to come around which I think they will do..as soon as I told my parents I was pregnant the first time with my son my dad ended communication with me, my mom had to sneak out of the house to see me :( but he came around when my son was around a year, I now know he regrets loosing all the time with his first grandson, but atleast he did apologize.


----------



## megrenade

my dad is very old-fashioned and very religious (Christian) - given, he was disappointed that I'm having a baby out of wedlock.. but after the initial disappointment, both my parents were very happy for me.

I believe in God, and I believe he has a plan for all of us.. and everything happens for a reason! 

I agree with the previous posters.. that's way too harsh of them!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: So sorry to hear they are reacting like that. Definately far too harsh!!! I hope they come around to the idea and it's just shock making them act this way. 

Bit disgusted that they would 'send you to the guest appartment because they don't want you around your siblings' that's revolting behaviour in my opinion, pregnancy isn't catching!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## lola_90

Hun im sorry :(

Hope they come round soon, take care of yourself, have you told any of your friends yet who might be able to support you better?

:flower:


----------



## beanzz

SummerFairy said:


> Thanks. My family is the model of religious. Think the Duggars with TV, computers, and cell phones and you have my family. I'm second of 8 kids and my youngest sibling is 1.

I really hope they don't let this split your family up and start to see this baby as a blessing soon. It's more likely that this behaviour is just from shock :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

:hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

:hugs: i hope they come around soon x


----------



## amore

I am not personally religious but I am sure the basis of christianity is forgiveness, acceptance, and amongst other things, a belief that every life is a blessing. Maybe you should remind your parents of the foundations of their religion as they seem to have forgotten! 

I really hope that everything works out ok for you xx


----------



## 17thy

Why would they automatically assume you were raped???????? :wacko:

Oh and how old are you? because if you are like 16-17 I'd seriously look into getting out of that situation.


----------



## x__amour

Oh sweetie, I'm sorry. I hope they come around soon. :hugs:


----------



## SummerFairy

I'm 17 and they thought I was raped because they never thought I'd have sex outside of marriage. It's just something that dosen't normally happen in our faith. We are taught that sex/virginity is a gift for your husband, we do not believe in usuing any form of birth control, God is allowed to choose our number of children, and we never really "date" we follow the ritual of courting.

We met with our main Pastor today and it was determined that i would keep my baby. However I am not allowed to marry in our faith and will have to apologise to the congregation for my sins.

My parents and I talked after and it was much calmer. They want what's best for me and the baby. My mom made me an appointment with her OB and got me prenatals. I will be moving out to the guest appartment since it's no longer acceptable for me to share a room with my sisters.

So that's what I'm facing now. I have a dr's appointment in 2 weeks and I'm busy moving my stuff.


----------



## megrenade

:hugs: 

that's really shitty how judgemental your parents are.. I'd tell them to shove it where the sun doesn't shine if they treated me like an outcast like that!

I respect my parents, very much.. but respect goes both ways.


----------



## irmastar

wow I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope you don't mind me asking, you don't have to answer if you don't want. Have you talk to the father of the baby?


----------



## SummerFairy

irmastar said:


> wow I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope you don't mind me asking, you don't have to answer if you don't want. Have you talk to the father of the baby?

Not yet. My best friend is getting his info for me. I didn't know him before we met at the party and had sex. It was just ment to be a fun one time thing. So I could say that I had "gotten to choose who i was with once". Parents usually choose who you will court and eventually marry. Althought it's normal for both boys and girls to court several people if there is interest. Now i can't marry within the church at all.


----------



## 17thy

............................. :saywhat:


----------



## emmaajuliee

*Thats awful! I told my parents, and my dad was dissapointed and kept on about how Im too young etc. I told my grandparents who are deeply religious, they accepted that its my life and my choices. 

I really hope they come around and support you, because you'll need it one way or the other. Just remind them its their grandchild they are talking about.

*


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Wow this is awful :hugs:


----------



## SummerFairy

17thy said:


> ............................. :saywhat:

My family are Quiverfull Evangelical Christains. It's very similer to the Duggers and the Bates families on tv. Both have been at our church many times and the Bates now live very close to us. The only real differences between them and my family is that my parents allow technology in our home, don't homeschool, and there are 8 of us vs 19 of them.

Children do not date in the conventional sense that I'm sure you guys are used to. We practice courting which is when one family with a son over 18 (usually a little older ) will aproach a family with a daughter who is 18 or out of high school to see if joining thier families would be beneficial. If the fathers agree the two are introduced and courting begins. We are allowed to be together with an adult chaperone. People usually court for a year or so to get to know each other. Then the boy can ask if he can marry the girl if he feels things are working out. The father will ask the girl if she feels things are working out between them then will return with his answer for the boy. If the girl said yes the boy can ask her to marry him and if not courting ends.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I understand. So now you are never allowed to marry bc of this situation (getting pregnant)?


----------



## 17thy

Well it's a good thing you live in America and unless YOU decide to not marry there is no law that says you can't.


----------



## SummerFairy

I will not be allowed to marry within my faith because I'm no longer a virgin. I can marry outside of it.


----------



## megrenade

SummerFairy said:


> I will not be allowed to marry within my faith because I'm no longer a virgin. I can marry outside of it.

well don't beat yourself up over it :hugs:


----------



## 17thy

I think God has done you a great favor by blessing you with this child.


----------



## ds0910

WOW! I am speechless.............................I couldn't imagine...............I just want to go get you give you a hug and bring you to my house! Please don't take offence but we aren't living in the 1800's or 1900's anymore so I would be THRILLED to not be able to marry within that church. I am honestly still sitting here in complete and utter disbelief here:hugs:

On the flip side, according to your religion, even though you did have sex out of wedlock didn't God decide to bless you with this baby?


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm not religious so maybe I'm just not understanding but I think their approach is very harsh.


----------



## beanzz

SummerFairy said:


> I will not be allowed to marry within my faith because I'm no longer a virgin. I can marry outside of it.

At least you can still marry? :) tbh I wouldn't really want to marry in a church that makes people feel like outcasts anyway. Now you can marry in a happy place with good memories instead. Isnt "god" supposed to "forgive us or our sins" or something like that? Anyway what's more important is that you're family are supporting you, you will need some support of them as you aren't involved with the FOB and I can only imagine how tough pregnancy is alone. Wishing you all the best hun :flow:


----------



## SummerFairy

ds0910 said:


> WOW! I am speechless.............................I couldn't imagine...............I just want to go get you give you a hug and bring you to my house! Please don't take offence but we aren't living in the 1800's or 1900's anymore so I would be THRILLED to not be able to marry within that church. I am honestly still sitting here in complete and utter disbelief here:hugs:
> 
> On the flip side, according to your religion, even though you did have sex out of wedlock didn't God decide to bless you with this baby?

The baby is seen as a blessing but it is also seen as a mark of my shame by the church. I will consider this baby a blessing and I feel that it is Gods path for me. Maybe he has bigger plans for me outside of the church. And thank you for the kind words.





beanzz said:


> SummerFairy said:
> 
> 
> I will not be allowed to marry within my faith because I'm no longer a virgin. I can marry outside of it.
> 
> At least you can still marry? :) tbh I wouldn't really want to marry in a church that makes people feel like outcasts anyway. Now you can marry in a happy place with good memories instead. Isnt "god" supposed to "forgive us or our sins" or something like that? Anyway what's more important is that you're family are supporting you, you will need some support of them as you aren't involved with the FOB and I can only imagine how tough pregnancy is alone. Wishing you all the best hun :flow:Click to expand...

I am going to try to involve the FOB. He has a right if he choses to take it. If he dosen't want that right then it's fine. My friend is getting his contact info for me.


----------



## beanzz

That's great, I hope he is willing to be involved :)


----------



## Clara006

You are in my thoughts and prayers. I know that faith can be a ruling part in life, but God blessed you with this beautiful baby and I'm sure he will work within the hearts of your parents. 
My parent's couldn't look at me for months after I told them I was pregnant at 17, but I married the baby's father and continued on to college. I am now a senior in college (he graduated 3 years ago) and we are TTC #5!! Today (5.5 years later), my parent's could not be more proud of the decisions we have made and cherish every one of their grandchildren, BUT it took time. Feel free to private message me if you need/want to. Take care of yourself :)


----------



## Miss_d

I'm hoping fob takes an interest. Are you ok?


----------



## SummerFairy

Miss_d said:


> I'm hoping fob takes an interest. Are you ok?

Today was very calm.We did our normal routine of church, family time and dinner. My mom asked how I felt and we taked alone for a bit. She let me have some of her pregnancy books.

I kind of feel good to have had the edge of seeing my mom pregnant so many times and seeing all 6 of my younger siblings be born. I've also played a major role in helping take care of them so babies aren't a mystery to me like some first time moms.

My mom is taking me to school in the morning so that she can talk to them. To be honest I'm happier that it's her and not my dad. He was very distant today and kind of kept to himself.

I'm mostly just letting everything sink in. The last few days have been a jummble of activity and emotions and I just haven't found solid ground yet. It's weird being out of the house at night. I barely slept last night and tonight seems to be the same.

The outpouring of support from this site has been amazing both from this thread and from the pm's that I've receaved. I really can't thank everyone enough or let you know how greatful I am. I don't know if i would have held together so well if I hadn't of came here. I know my trial is just begining and I know it's going to be hard but I feel that this is the path that has been chosen for me for a reason. Maybe myself or this baby is ment for a greater good. I think with time I will become more ok.


----------



## omgbaby

Wow... I just read through this post & I'm just in shock. I can't believe they have acted this way towards you. I always worried about the day I'd have to tell my mom I'm pregnant. I always thought she would be disappointed but I know she would never just leave me. 

It's kind of weird your situation sounds similar. My mom's brother has 2 sons & a daughter. Their family is VERY Christian. Their daughter is 19 & in November she found out she was pregnant. Her mother was SO accepting & excited. I thought it was strange because they are so into the church but yet she was fine with her daughter having a child out of wedlock. It made no sense to me. So now her & her boyfriend just got married like 2 weekends ago, one day before their year anniversary & they try to act like they are perfect. Yet I can see every single flaw in their family, my cousin's marriage & pregnancy. It's ridiculous.

I pray that your father comes around. It seems like your mother is starting to. I just hope they accept you & your child. :flower:


----------



## blamesydney

:nope:


----------



## TySonNMe

Not a teen, but stumbled upon this thread while perusing the forum. Just wanted to send some :hugs:. Is the FOB also of your faith? It is very harsh that are making you apologize in front of the entire congregation...I think that's more shameful and humiliating then anything. From the sound of it, you seem like a very mature person and the fact that your mom is there for you speaks volumes about your family. I think with time your family will rally around you and support you. Are you upset that you will not be allowed to marry within your faith?


----------



## SummerFairy

TySonNMe said:


> Not a teen, but stumbled upon this thread while perusing the forum. Just wanted to send some :hugs:. Is the FOB also of your faith? It is very harsh that are making you apologize in front of the entire congregation...I think that's more shameful and humiliating then anything. From the sound of it, you seem like a very mature person and the fact that your mom is there for you speaks volumes about your family. I think with time your family will rally around you and support you. Are you upset that you will not be allowed to marry within your faith?

No the father is not of our faith or church. He was a boy I met at a party my best friend and i sneaked out to go to. I had never met him before then and he isn't someone my parents would approve of based on looks alone.

My life will be very different now that I'm not allowed to marry inside our faith. My future life is a lot less certian. If this hadn't happened I would probably have been married in 2-3 years. Then would have been souly a wife and mother. Women in our faith rarely work outside the home. Now There is nothing stopping me from going to college and persueing a career. I have always had a great interest in nursing and know that is something I will likely make a goal.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

^^ What is your faith?


----------



## ds0910

SummerFairy said:


> TySonNMe said:
> 
> 
> Not a teen, but stumbled upon this thread while perusing the forum. Just wanted to send some :hugs:. Is the FOB also of your faith? It is very harsh that are making you apologize in front of the entire congregation...I think that's more shameful and humiliating then anything. From the sound of it, you seem like a very mature person and the fact that your mom is there for you speaks volumes about your family. I think with time your family will rally around you and support you. Are you upset that you will not be allowed to marry within your faith?
> 
> No the father is not of our faith or church. He was a boy I met at a party my best friend and i sneaked out to go to. I had never met him before then and he isn't someone my parents would approve of based on looks alone.
> 
> My life will be very different now that I'm not allowed to marry inside our faith. My future life is a lot less certian. If this hadn't happened I would probably have been married in 2-3 years. Then would have been souly a wife and mother. Women in our faith rarely work outside the home. Now There is nothing stopping me from going to college and persueing a career. I have always had a great interest in nursing and know that is something I will likely make a goal.Click to expand...

That's great! All the best to you. Now you can be your own person with your own opinion and it sounds like you are really looking at the silver lining! Life is beautiful, you only have to look!:flower:


----------



## SummerFairy

xforuiholdonx said:


> ^^ What is your faith?

Quiverfull Evangelical Christain it's very similer to the Duggars and Bates families on tv.


----------



## 17thy

Glad this baby will allow you a chance to thrive in life


----------



## omgbaby

SummerFairy said:


> TySonNMe said:
> 
> 
> Not a teen, but stumbled upon this thread while perusing the forum. Just wanted to send some :hugs:. Is the FOB also of your faith? It is very harsh that are making you apologize in front of the entire congregation...I think that's more shameful and humiliating then anything. From the sound of it, you seem like a very mature person and the fact that your mom is there for you speaks volumes about your family. I think with time your family will rally around you and support you. Are you upset that you will not be allowed to marry within your faith?
> 
> No the father is not of our faith or church. He was a boy I met at a party my best friend and i sneaked out to go to. I had never met him before then and he isn't someone my parents would approve of based on looks alone.
> 
> My life will be very different now that I'm not allowed to marry inside our faith. My future life is a lot less certian. If this hadn't happened I would probably have been married in 2-3 years. Then would have been souly a wife and mother. Women in our faith rarely work outside the home. Now There is nothing stopping me from going to college and persueing a career. I have always had a great interest in nursing and know that is something I will likely make a goal.Click to expand...

You know what. Once he finds out he could probably be the nicest kid & down to help you with your baby. Maybe this was God's plan so that you could have your own life & not be able to live. Go to college, raise your child & prove you parents wrong!!! Success is the best revenge! :winkwink:
Well even though revenge isn't good against your parents but you know!


----------



## TySonNMe

SummerFairy said:


> TySonNMe said:
> 
> 
> Not a teen, but stumbled upon this thread while perusing the forum. Just wanted to send some :hugs:. Is the FOB also of your faith? It is very harsh that are making you apologize in front of the entire congregation...I think that's more shameful and humiliating then anything. From the sound of it, you seem like a very mature person and the fact that your mom is there for you speaks volumes about your family. I think with time your family will rally around you and support you. Are you upset that you will not be allowed to marry within your faith?
> 
> No the father is not of our faith or church. He was a boy I met at a party my best friend and i sneaked out to go to. I had never met him before then and he isn't someone my parents would approve of based on looks alone.
> 
> My life will be very different now that I'm not allowed to marry inside our faith. My future life is a lot less certian. If this hadn't happened I would probably have been married in 2-3 years. Then would have been souly a wife and mother. Women in our faith rarely work outside the home. Now There is nothing stopping me from going to college and persueing a career. I have always had a great interest in nursing and know that is something I will likely make a goal.Click to expand...

I see. I'm a firm believer in 'everything happens for a reason.' I'm glad that you are looking on the bright side and planning your future, however uncertain it may be. There are tons of scholarships and grants for single mothers. If FOB steps up to take care of his child that would be a great help to you. Even so, there are lots of resources available to you, financially and otherwise.


----------



## youngone

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_d

You should be very proud of yourself. You sound very mature you have a good head on your shoulders and I think you will make a fantastic mum. Have u heard from fob yet xx


----------



## mybbyboo

wow this is such an interesting situation... im so sorry for the way things turned out but im sure this is blessing in disguise.. have you heard or talked to fob yet?


----------



## Ash0619

sweetie, I just want to say that you are extremely courageous. BIG BIG :hugs: to you and I hope everything works out for you! :flow:


----------



## SummerFairy

mybbyboo said:


> wow this is such an interesting situation... im so sorry for the way things turned out but im sure this is blessing in disguise.. have you heard or talked to fob yet?

Not yet. My friend has asked around about him and one of her older brother's frinds knows him and is going to get his number. Apparently he's older than me by a few years and is out of high school. So hopefully I'll be able to talk to him soon.


----------



## _laura

I'm glad things are calmer in your house. Your mum is probably a bit more settled in the idea than your dad now, it may take some time but eventually he should be supportive. Hopefully the FOB steps up and at leasts wants to take some responsibility in LO's life.
:hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Do you plan on starting a pregnancy journal? Would love to stalk your journal if so!


----------



## Roembke88

Wow! I can not beleive what I am reading right now. Kicking you out into a guest apartment because you got pregnant, however they consider children as a blessing. Youre not allowed to choose who you date, not allowed to go to college? We live in the 21st century. God is accepting of everyone and forgives you for your sins, at least that is what I was taught in church. Im so sorry sweetie, Im not a teenager and Ive never been in your shoes, but for a teenager you sound very intellegent and mature. I want to give you a big hug:hugs:.... Im glad you can talk to your mom.. Maybe you can establish an even bigger relationship with them when this child is born. 

I would love to hear more of your story and good luck sweetheart. :hugs:


----------



## lisab1986

SummerFairy said:


> TySonNMe said:
> 
> 
> Not a teen, but stumbled upon this thread while perusing the forum. Just wanted to send some :hugs:. Is the FOB also of your faith? It is very harsh that are making you apologize in front of the entire congregation...I think that's more shameful and humiliating then anything. From the sound of it, you seem like a very mature person and the fact that your mom is there for you speaks volumes about your family. I think with time your family will rally around you and support you. Are you upset that you will not be allowed to marry within your faith?
> 
> No the father is not of our faith or church. He was a boy I met at a party my best friend and i sneaked out to go to. I had never met him before then and he isn't someone my parents would approve of based on looks alone.
> 
> My life will be very different now that I'm not allowed to marry inside our faith. My future life is a lot less certian. If this hadn't happened I would probably have been married in 2-3 years. Then would have been souly a wife and mother. Women in our faith rarely work outside the home. Now There is nothing stopping me from going to college and persueing a career. I have always had a great interest in nursing and know that is something I will likely make a goal.Click to expand...

Please dont take offence but i have seen the tv programes you have mentioned and i have always felt sorry for the women especially. Like a pp said we are living in the 21st century not the 1800's.

The section highlited really touched me..you have your little blessing and go to college and get yourself a career and make an amazing life for you and your baby and future babies and whoever YOU decide you want to marry! I wish you all the luck in the world :hugs:


----------



## SummerFairy

TySonNMe said:


> Do you plan on starting a pregnancy journal? Would love to stalk your journal if so!

I'm going on a local-ish mission trip starting tomorrow and I'll be gone for a few days. When I get back i plan to start one. 




lisab1986 said:


> SummerFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TySonNMe said:
> 
> 
> Not a teen, but stumbled upon this thread while perusing the forum. Just wanted to send some :hugs:. Is the FOB also of your faith? It is very harsh that are making you apologize in front of the entire congregation...I think that's more shameful and humiliating then anything. From the sound of it, you seem like a very mature person and the fact that your mom is there for you speaks volumes about your family. I think with time your family will rally around you and support you. Are you upset that you will not be allowed to marry within your faith?
> 
> No the father is not of our faith or church. He was a boy I met at a party my best friend and i sneaked out to go to. I had never met him before then and he isn't someone my parents would approve of based on looks alone.
> 
> My life will be very different now that I'm not allowed to marry inside our faith. My future life is a lot less certian. If this hadn't happened I would probably have been married in 2-3 years. Then would have been souly a wife and mother. Women in our faith rarely work outside the home. Now There is nothing stopping me from going to college and persueing a career. I have always had a great interest in nursing and know that is something I will likely make a goal.Click to expand...
> 
> Please dont take offence but i have seen the tv programes you have mentioned and i have always felt sorry for the women especially. Like a pp said we are living in the 21st century not the 1800's.
> 
> The section highlited really touched me..you have your little blessing and go to college and get yourself a career and make an amazing life for you and your baby and future babies and whoever YOU decide you want to marry! I wish you all the luck in the world :hugs:Click to expand...

No offince taken. Most people just don't understand our faith and that's why I'm so open to telling people about it. It's not for everyone and it's not a horrible way to grow up. Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## always_xo

Wow. I'm speechless after reading this. You are very courageous and I'm so sorry that you have to go through all of this. I hope you choose to prove your parents wrong. I hope you choose to become a nurse, and I hope to choose to marry whoever you fall in love with- because these things are YOUR choice. This is your life. You can absolutely still be a person of faith. Maybe not in your parents' eyes, but that isn't what matters. It's how you feel about yourself that matters, not what anyone else thinks.


----------



## JessPape

Also, the TV shows dont portray their religion sometimes in the best light, remember on TV we only see what the media wants us to see. I live in Canada, but there is a family here in town that have the same religion. They have 17 kids, they are the NICEST people I know, the most amazing friendly people. 

Yes, it may be the 21st centry but people can live how they want, and shouldn't be gudge, what about us who have Hutterites, and other different colonies in the area we live in? are they wrong for living the way they do? I dont think so, is it how i want to live no way.

I think her parents could have told her to get out and not come back, but they didn't. Sure they asked her to move in to the guest house, but they still want to be apart of her life, and her childs life. So in a sense, I think they made the best choice based on their religion and what not.

I wish you all the best hun! You have a whole life ahead of you, it'll be tough at times, but its tough for everyone, no matter you age, or religion.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I apologize for the rant about to come!

I just, I'm such a mix of understanding and anger right now. I grew up in a very very very scheduled house, I was only allowed outside for certain times like 30 minutes, in a fenced in yard. Noise frowned upon, outfits picked out for me every day. I locked my door once and my dad took it down with an ax kind of family. Very religious family too, parents read my diary every day. Then my mum kicked my dad, me and my sister out. I was this shy kid who'd never even been in town for more then an hour at a time alone, to living on the streets. Looking back now, I have so much anger for what then seemed reasonable. I still do and will not listen to any authority that doesn't have my full respect, this very very rarely affects my work unless my employer is being unjust. I work as a telemarketer, and will sometimes speak to women who say they are not allowed to speak to me without their husbands consent, and I just remember my childhood and I have to hang up. I cannot bear to hear those words, that someone should take another's choice so fully away from them. I hope that you can enjoy the freedom without the bitterness and resentment I've felt towards my family. I'll keep updated on you but may sometimes have to bite my tongue, this may be for the best. I hope your life takes you where you need to be. I have since found a pagan religion, which I don't normally talk about. But the main reasoning behind mentioning it is the main "law" to it. "Harm you none, do what you will." That is how I live my life now, I help anyone who needs it and don't go out of my way to hurt people, but I will never again have my choices made for me. This has been almost six years of being on my own now, and some people feel very differently after leaving such a situation. I'm very happy now and will be supporting me and LO just fine on my own! I don't see my parents often, as it is hard for me to be around even for a while, but our relationship is better only seeing each other once every few weeks then it ever was before! Focus on your LO, and your own personal growth and serenity. Possibly volunteer at your church to "give back" to them if you also feel deep down that you HAVE in fact wronged them. If you do not, maybe turn that energy to an animal shelter. Honestly, volunteering actually helps to accept many things for me. I walk the biggest most ugly dogs at the pound! Haha even "ugly" animals need love. Just as even a "sinner" deserves forgiveness and joy.


----------



## Miss_d

Please keep us updated x


----------



## omgbaby

MommaAlexis said:


> I apologize for the rant about to come!
> 
> I just, I'm such a mix of understanding and anger right now. I grew up in a very very very scheduled house, I was only allowed outside for certain times like 30 minutes, in a fenced in yard. Noise frowned upon, outfits picked out for me every day. I locked my door once and my dad took it down with an ax kind of family. Very religious family too, parents read my diary every day. Then my mum kicked my dad, me and my sister out. I was this shy kid who'd never even been in town for more then an hour at a time alone, to living on the streets. Looking back now, I have so much anger for what then seemed reasonable. I still do and will not listen to any authority that doesn't have my full respect, this very very rarely affects my work unless my employer is being unjust. I work as a telemarketer, and will sometimes speak to women who say they are not allowed to speak to me without their husbands consent, and I just remember my childhood and I have to hang up. I cannot bear to hear those words, that someone should take another's choice so fully away from them. I hope that you can enjoy the freedom without the bitterness and resentment I've felt towards my family. I'll keep updated on you but may sometimes have to bite my tongue, this may be for the best. I hope your life takes you where you need to be. I have since found a pagan religion, which I don't normally talk about. But the main reasoning behind mentioning it is the main "law" to it. "Harm you none, do what you will." That is how I live my life now, I help anyone who needs it and don't go out of my way to hurt people, but I will never again have my choices made for me. This has been almost six years of being on my own now, and some people feel very differently after leaving such a situation. I'm very happy now and will be supporting me and LO just fine on my own! I don't see my parents often, as it is hard for me to be around even for a while, but our relationship is better only seeing each other once every few weeks then it ever was before! Focus on your LO, and your own personal growth and serenity. Possibly volunteer at your church to "give back" to them if you also feel deep down that you HAVE in fact wronged them. If you do not, maybe turn that energy to an animal shelter. Honestly, volunteering actually helps to accept many things for me. I walk the biggest most ugly dogs at the pound! Haha even "ugly" animals need love. Just as even a "sinner" deserves forgiveness and joy.

Alexis you're due soon!!! :)
This thread just came to mind & I was wondering how everything has been


----------



## lunar

Okay so I just read (most) of this topic.. I just want to say first off, congratulations on your pregnancy. Do you mind if I ask how far you are? (Or think you are?) 

Secondly, I'm so sorry your family is acting how they are.. I understand, though, everyone comes from different families/situations. I just hope you hold your head up high, your baby will love you to bits and honestly, despite the situation, I'm sure your family will love the baby, too.

And third! You'll always be welcome here, everyone here is incredibly supportive and kind. If you ever have questions/worries, ladies here will always be so happy to help! (Myself included! :hugs:)

I hope the FOB steps up for you and for baby. When I first found out, I was terrified, and my family didn't respond well either. My dad paced around the house, pretty much saying there was no room in the house, I've no money, life would be a lot harder, etc.. But everyone now is really stepping up and making an effort to help me as much as possible. They're all trying to feel him move now too. I'm sure, in time, your family will accept the situation better. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Gina91

Wow, I thought my family took it bad. 
Its gonna be hard work but I think you're gonna do great!
I really hope you go on and do nursing if that's what you want. You're a woman with aspirations and dreams and that's something to be proud of not ashamed of! 
I shall keep checking back for updates. 
Best of luck!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

This is a tremendously old thread, and I donot think the OP ever visited again.


----------



## lunar

xforuiholdonx said:


> This is a tremendously old thread, and I donot think the OP ever visited again.

It says OP was last on, "Last Activity: Aug 1st, 2012 20:58 PM" But if you mean this thread.. Then you're right, it appears they did stop actively posting on it.. Hope they're doing okay though, didn't realize this thread was so old!


----------



## Gina91

Oops. Really need to start checking the dates!


----------



## omgbaby

lunar said:


> xforuiholdonx said:
> 
> 
> This is a tremendously old thread, and I donot think the OP ever visited again.
> 
> It says OP was last on, "Last Activity: Aug 1st, 2012 20:58 PM" But if you mean this thread.. Then you're right, it appears they did stop actively posting on it.. Hope they're doing okay though, didn't realize this thread was so old!Click to expand...

The OP has a journal that she started posting in.


----------



## lunar

omgbaby said:


> lunar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xforuiholdonx said:
> 
> 
> This is a tremendously old thread, and I donot think the OP ever visited again.
> 
> It says OP was last on, "Last Activity: Aug 1st, 2012 20:58 PM" But if you mean this thread.. Then you're right, it appears they did stop actively posting on it.. Hope they're doing okay though, didn't realize this thread was so old!Click to expand...
> 
> The OP has a journal that she started posting in.Click to expand...

Oh wow, I didn't know that! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SummerFairy

I'm still on. I just don't post too much in the forums. I have a journal if you want to read it. There is a link in my siggy.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

My bad! Glad to see you're around! :hugs:


----------

